# [SOLVED] sshfs problem with stalled transfers

## Small_Penguin

Hi,

Maybe someone has experienced a similar issue: I mount a network resource via sshfs and start copying a bigger file. If it reaches about 30-40MiB, transfer stalls and connection is lost. There is a single workaround, using the option max_read=32767. If I add this when mounting, connection is not lost anymore, but of course the speed is not as high as it could be. If I use higher values like 65535, the problem is reproducible again. Using scp, the problem does not arise, so I suspect this only has to do with sshfs or fuse-2.9.2, not with ssh itself.

Any ideas what could be wrong?Last edited by Small_Penguin on Wed Jul 03, 2013 8:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Small_Penguin

Ok, I found a solution. It is deactivating the buflimit workaround with -o workaround=nobuflimit.

----------

## Small_Penguin

I stand corrected. This is not a problem with fuse nor sshfs, and the options I mentioned do not help at all. The problem here seems to be that I try doing this using a reverse tunnel because of a firewall, which seems to prohibit the sustained transfers somehow. Unfortunately, ServerAlive* options do not help for some reason. On the machine that establishes the reverse tunnel ssh simply states "Timeout, server not responding. Lost connection with remote". A transfer from that host to the remote machine works fine. Strange that there are no problems with a simple terminal session.

Edit: And again I was wrong because the ServerAlive options do help; I simply made a mistake and added them to the wrong host entry.

----------

